

Synthetic alcohol: booze without the hangover - cyborg
http://followgen.com/content?src=http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/01/start/alcohol-without-the-hangover

======
jbackus
What is this followgen nonsense? It completely breaks Firefox:
<http://i.imgur.com/ldWnsRn.jpg>

------
gyom
It's a bit strange to be comparing any kind of recreative drug to alcohol.

What if I had a pill that had nothing to do with alcohol, but was super fun to
take with friends and there was no detectable hangover ?

Would calling it a "synthetic alcohol" give it more chances of being legal in
the context of the ridiculous War on Drugs ?

